# River Run



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are pictures of my babies at the river last week. Love the fall for photos


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY I am so happy I got you to join! about time woman!! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ahh this one didn't work well either. You have your first two pictures up! Welcome to the site CCaragan, and I'm totally looking forward to ooogling over new pictures of your dogs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i typed too soon, the pictures are up now lol.


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

*More pics*


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Lisa and everyone :woof:


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking dogs. I especially like the one in the third pic.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey there lady! Gotta love the tight little Hot Rod Lincoln!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable!!! I am so glad to be seeing pics of these guys here!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yayyyyyy i just love your dogs!
i always have!
hahah!
beautiful!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They are some awesome looking dogs wow ~!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. My passion is taking pictures of the dogs in interesting settings, lots of work but well worth it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Patch O' Pretty babies


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Your dogs are beasts!!! Your dog Magnum is my personal favorite, I want him!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Magnum thanks you, he just turned 12 on the 4th of this month. Magnum still acts like a pup and enjoys life.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OKAY, so where do I sign up for one of THOSE dogs?! LOL. They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! And great photography!!! That setting is beautiful!!!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks I have a lot of fun with my dogs on photo days, poor things they let me dress them up


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

those are some great shots... the scenery just compliments your dogs even more... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very Nice Photos of some great looking dogs. :clap:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

love the natural ears


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the board Cheryl! I absolutely love your dogs! Nice to have you here representing the Pac NW! I'm over here in Everett, hope to get to meet you one of these days at some shows!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Carriana hope you can make our shows next year, come help me out. Your fur babies are adorable, you should come to dock diving practice over in Kenmore at Bow Wow town, they have an indoor pool and the dock dogs club meets twice a month for practice.

http://www.pugetsounddockdogs.org/PSDD/Events/Events.html


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

CCaragan said:


> Hey Carriana hope you can make our shows next year, come help me out. Your fur babies are adorable, you should come to dock diving practice over in Kenmore at Bow Wow town, they have an indoor pool and the dock dogs club meets twice a month for practice.
> 
> Events


I had actually spoke with you a couple of years ago via email about coming out to the show and taking pictures but I ended up not being able to make it. This year I definitely want to make it out to both the fun show and the wp!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

You always take such beautiful pictures of your dogs! Thats Hitman isnt it?


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pictures!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wow all of your dogs are gorgeous


----------

